# Olympics Thread



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not a big television watcher, especially when it comes to sports. I did however dust off the old television to see the summer olympics, which is quite possibly the only sporting event that I actually watch. I find it fascinating that the whole world comes together to compete against one another in virtually every sport imaginable. So is anyone else keeping track of the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not one for sport, but I do find the bizarre indoor cycling events quite amusing, especially the Madison. The Olympics on the whole has been incredibly annoying, mostly because of the news coverage. Serious things didn't politely stop happening just because some people are running on a track, report the ******* news!

Also, I'm more of a Winter Olympics man, far greater chance of serious injuries gained through visually amusing means.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The Olympics are also the only sports I watch. I enjoy watching the sports that get virtually no coverage outside of the Olympics, especially the high stress make-or-break individual competitions. Theres something thrilling about watching people in their few seconds of limelight they've spent years training for. The basketball, football, etc with the usual professional suspects I don't care for at all.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have, in the past, watched most of the Olympics, but no more - not because I don't want to, rather because NBC has blocked transmission locally to cable only customers _and then only_ with a special paid subscription just for the games besides.

Cable TV here is too expensive and we are locked into only one provider (cox) because of an agreement/contract between them and the city in which we live, which is, imho, very wrong.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> I have, in the past, watched most of the Olympics, but no more - not because I don't want to, rather because NBC has blocked transmission locally to cable only customers _and then only_ with a special paid subscription just for the games besides.
> 
> Cable TV here is too expensive and we are locked into only one provider (cox) because of an agreement/contract between them and the city in which we live, which is, imho, very wrong.


I think that those kind of things are actually illegal, since the city cannot patronize the foundation of a monopoly.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah Michael Phelps!!!! :clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Watching rowing is fun. Especially the more-than-one sculls. How they could go straight is beyond me.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

aleazk said:


> I think that those kind of things are actually illegal, since the city cannot patronize the foundation of a monopoly.


I thought so too ... but it isn't a monopoly ... there are other options: satellite and over the air broadcast which requires a powered antenna and a digital convertor box. There are unincorporated areas here in Pima County ... areas that the city has yet to annex, or can't annex that have access to Comcast ... one cannot get Cox outside city limits, so at least all of Tucson isn't monopolized by one company.

Cox's service is terrible ... and they know it ... and they don't care because there is no [cable] competition within city limits.
I get my internet connection via DSL and have a constant 20.0 mb down/5.0 mb up - better than I ever had with Cox and at half the price.

Kh ♫


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought watching Chinese hurdler Liu Xiang today was inspiring - not only because he came back from injury to once again be a world-class athlete but, after his fall, he finished the race, encouraged by his fellow competitors.









I am a soppy person and Olympic moments like these make me cry...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't get enough of the Olympics!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thank bog for Jessica Ennis!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Thank bog for Jessica Ennis!


Emily Batty


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't watch the Olympics I'm afraid, I do however like the equestrian events and fencing. It really worries me for the two weeks or so that Olympics are on that whole countries worth of people seem to value their lives in how many gold medals one's country get. It shows just how well television works as a medium for propaganda shame they don't devote this much time to Classical music. 

That being said I don't want to take anything away from those of you who enjoy it. :tiphat:


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm caught up in Olympic fever.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

For some reason, I think London doing great in TV transmission. I enjoy watched most events, randomly, since started. Not much to say, I am enthusiast in photography, event organizing, and live TV.

Almost all sports become enjoyable here, from archering, judo, marathon etc. My favorite sports of course badminton, which is a rather misfortune with all four teams disqualified. It's in women double, see google, something interesting happened in their group of China, S.Korea, Indonesia.

Whenever I found myself enjoying jogging (fast walking) event, London doing fantastic.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I've really been following the soccer and archery matches; it's amazing to me when the camera shows the trajectory of the arrow on its way to the target. It is a real thing of beauty to watch, especially when that missile nestles dead center into the bullseye!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Highlights for me : Canoe slalom guys gold & silver, Mo Farrah, and Chris Hoy - heroes & legends all of them. Yes as you may guess I'm British - proud to be so at the moment, I think we've been excellent hosts.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Been enjoying the "beautiful" sports of synchronized swimming and rhythmic gymnastics today.










When I was much younger and did not realize the usage of illusion netting, I wondered how girls kept these costumes on.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Been enjoying the "beautiful" sports of synchronized swimming and rhythmic gymnastics today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that. ^.^


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I can do that. ^.^


I accepted your challenge and, while I can put my legs in that position, my back only bends enough to look straight up at the ceiling.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't believe what's happened to Germany - after reunification I thought they'd become a real powerhouse to rival the USA and the Chinese even allowing for the cost of reunifying the nation and the legacy of the more questionable 'performance enhancing' methods which were allegedly widespread throughout the DDR sporting infrastructure. Even as West Germany they always did very well. For whatever reason, by their usual lofty standards this has been a poor games even though are still medals to be won.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! The Olympics 2012 end with triumph and joy!

I'll remember what we saw for years to come.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yay! The Olympics 2012 end with triumph and joy!


Yep, we can always count on those Spice Girls for some fun and good times. :lol:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I don't watch the Olympics I'm afraid, I do however like the equestrian events and fencing. It really worries me for the two weeks or so that Olympics are on that whole countries worth of people seem to value their lives in how many gold medals one's country get. It shows just how well television works as a medium for propaganda shame they don't devote this much time to Classical music.
> 
> That being said I don't want to take anything away from those of you who enjoy it. :tiphat:


It is a shame that the media doesn't devote this much time to classical music. I think it would be interesting if someone created an Olympics for music where the musicians and composers of different countries were pitted against each other. However that may take away from it being an art form.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

TrazomGangflow said:


> It is a shame that the media doesn't devote this much time to classical music. I think it would be interesting if someone created an Olympics for music where the musicians and composers of different countries were pitted against each other. However that may take away from it being an art form.


There has been an attempt, in the Amsterdam games of 1928: link.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> I accepted your challenge and, while I can put my legs in that position, my back only bends enough to look straight up at the ceiling.


I LOL'd it was not a challenge *Luna*  I'm just very bendy.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There has been an attempt, in the Amsterdam games of 1928: link.


I had no idea. Here's the link to the London 2012 Cultural Olympiad.
....finding new ways to get people involved. I am all for getting off the couch and go do something.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There has been an attempt, in the Amsterdam games of 1928: link.


That's fascinating. I wish that the media would focus more on the cultural exhibition.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> I accepted your challenge and, while I can put my legs in that position, my back only bends enough to look straight up at the ceiling.


Pics or it ain't true lol.

Rather bewildering (or I'm just envious). At first I thought she had a beer belly. Then I realised that her tummy was on the other side *oops*.

The only bit of that image which I can do athletically is flare my nostrils. How on earth can she balance a ball on the heel of her palms in that position?


----------

